# Dang, now they're even grilling lettuce!



## Captain Morgan (Aug 3, 2005)

GRILLING

Lettuce makes toasty treat on grill

Meat lovers shouldnt have all the fun. So fire up the grill and slap a couple heads of lettuce on the grate. Grilled lettuce is hot this summer. Here's a recipe from Ocean Mist Farms for grilled hearts of romaine:

Preheat grill or start charcoal fire. Rinse three romaine hearts under running water and pat dry. Cut in half lengthwise. Brush all sides of the romaine hearts with 1/3 cup of olive oil or another type of vinaigrette dressing.

Season to taste with salt and black pepper. Arrange on grill over medium-hot coals and cook until just beginning to brown, about 3 to 5 minutes. Turn to cook other side. Serve warm. Makes 6 servings.

- Liz Atwood,


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 3, 2005)

I've seen them grill the lettuce wedges before...looks good!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 3, 2005)

sounds nasty to me...I did see Raichlen does the ceasar, which is good when it's a little wilted.  I don't know, that recipe just sounds nasty to me.


----------



## Finney (Aug 11, 2005)

I like the grilled romaine.

But I'm weird.  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 11, 2005)

I grilled some bok choy the other night and it was awesome. a little salt, pepper, and EEOO.


----------

